# Canary Islands: Opinions asked on rental, Nie, Residence permit



## charlies_n (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning a (temporary) move to the Canary islands.
One of the reasons behind this is, is health issues which would normally become better by relocating to a warmer and more stable climate that the canaries hopefuly have to offer.

Now i already read a bit and done some research, and saw that the best options are probably either South Tenerife or South Gran Canaria. 

I am planning to come over early November and stay for about 3 to 6 months depending on how things go. I might end up staying permanently but thats not sure yet, it all depends.

Some questions ...

1. Rental
I already have some links to some rental websites. But since i really dont know which island (tenerife or gran canaria) would be the best choice for me + exact location/village/beach i would prefer to explore each island first some days before deciding. So i was planning to come over and sta in hotel/hostel inititally and start renting after about 1 or 2 weeks once i have a better view on where exactly i wanna live
Q: Will it be 'easy' to find a rental apartment for about 3/4 months when i am there? Or will it be short notice and take me a while to find something? is it better to try to book trough internet upfront anyway?
I guess websites dont show all offers and that local agents have more offers. but perhaps prices with agents are also higher?
Do agents usually have offers for rental like 3 .. 4... 6 months or so? Or is it either very short term or long term (like 1year +) ?

This is at the moment my biggest question. i am just looking for a simple but decent 1 bedroom apartment, furnished. preferably not to far from the coast.

Also, will it make a big difference whether my rental is 3months + or not? i read that some areas only allow rental for 3+ months by law ...


2. NIE number
Will i need a NIE number for short term rental ? Like 3 to 6 months?
I would prefer not to get it, since i wont need it for anything else it hink (no job, no business, no car, no ...)

3. If i end up staying for more then 90 days but i didnt/don't register myself as resident, would this cause any issues?
Whats the risk? what could be repurcursions ?
I would prefer to initially not get registered as resident but just live as 'tourist' to avoid paperwork and also i am not sure how things would work out for me tax wise if i do (i do have revenue coming in from outside the country)


(I will still be covered with my Belgian social security initially since this is based on past years contributions, so i am covered all the way till 31dec 2014, so this isnt a worry for me at the moment )


i have some more questions but i will keep these for later.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

charlies_n said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning a (temporary) move to the Canary islands.
> One of the reasons behind this is, is health issues which would normally become better by relocating to a warmer and more stable climate that the canaries hopefuly have to offer.
> ...


:welcome:

I can't comment on the Canaries, but we do have some members down that way who no doubt will - but if you're in Spain 90+ days then you are expected to register as resident, as you realise

as to not doing so.... it's more than likely that there would be no repercussions at all, since as an EU citizen you can live here by right

however..... if you were to decide to stay longer there could be problems later down the line - & also, as far as healthcare is concerned, I assume you're talking about the EHIC ? After 3 months here, you are considered resident whether you register or not, so can't use that, since it's only for holidaymakers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are quite right, the south of the larger Canary Islands, attracts a better winter climate and at times can be 10ºC warmer. The downside is that these are the Tourist resorts, O.K. for a winter break, but no way could I live there, for one thing they are too expensive.

I have been visiting Gran Canaria recently, it is a 45 minute flight from here, I have stayed in the Capital, Las Palmas, I found the climate there much to my liking, even in December.

I wouldn't be too concerned about resedencia until you decide to become a permanent resident, the majority of persons who spend just the winters here don't bother, and plenty who live here year round, they don't bother either. Yes I know it is wrong, but I am just stating the facts. N.I.E. can be handy, even the Post Lady required mine when delivering a parcel.

Good luck with your quest, click on the link below to view the place where I reside.


----------



## charlies_n (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response,

the south being very touristy is what i was afraid of. I am not really looking for that.
Are there any places in the southern areas that are less touristy? or should i head all the way nord for that? What about places that are relativly in between ?

I would prefer living relativly near to the coastal lines (beach not required, just fresh sea breezes).

thanks for any feedback. trying to find a spot thats not to cold/dampy but also wanting to avoid the overly tourist areas ... :s


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

How about Arguineguín - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Or perhaps Arinaga, Gran Canaria, might be better, years ago my son lived there.


----------



## Ann in La Palma (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there,
How about the west of La Palma. The whole island has very little tourism so that wouldn't be a factor. For example, Tazacorte at sea level in the west has an excellent climate.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ann in La Palma said:


> Hi there,
> How about the west of La Palma. The whole island has very little tourism so that wouldn't be a factor. For example, Tazacorte at sea level in the west has an excellent climate.


La Palma is one of my favorites.


----------

